# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Unreal Tournament 3 jouable gratuitement pendant ce Week End, faites chauffer les mods!

## ShinSH

Pour fêter les 10 ans de la sortie de la demo du premier Unreal Tournament, Epic offre un week end gratuit sur Steam, qui commence... maintenant. C'est l'occasion de faire le tour des mods proposés pour la phase 4 du concours "Make Something Unreal".

 The Ball est un excellent mod solo, où vous devez résoudre des énigmes et vous battre avec une sorte de gravity gun, qui attire et repousse une boule gigantesque. Similaire à Portal dans son esprit, ce mod vous plonge dans des ruines d'Amérique centrale. Vous devrez faire face à divers dangers, comme des morts vivants, des singes géants, et d'autres joyeusetés. A essayer, ne serait-ce que pour découvrir son ambiance géniale. La dernière mise à jour inclut l'épisode Hueca, avec 3 heures de jeu supplémentaires.    The Haunted vous met dans la peau d'un survivant dopé au stéroïdes affrontant avec ses 3 potes une armée de démons. Que ça soit à mains nues, ou avec des armes améliorables, vous devrez exploser vos ennemis dans des arènes magnifiques, qui se sont distinguées dans la phase précédente du concours dans la catégorie "plus bel environnement". La dernière version apporte un équilibrage en mode versus (4 humains contre 4 démons), et chaque envoyé du mal récupère une attaque spéciale, qu'il ne peut lancer qu'une seule fois.   Jailbreak a été adapté sur Unreal Tournament 3. Le concept reste le même que pour la version Half Life 2 (sachant que la première version est sortie sur le premier UT), du deathmatch en équipe, dont les morts réapparaissent dans la prison adverse.    Bailter Ray est un petit mod solo sans prétention, mais intéressant de par la modification du jeu original. Vous évoluerez dans un monde en 2D, avec un mix entre shoot et jeu de plateformes. Possédant quelques d'idées intéressantes, ce mod est à suivre.    Chalupa est un petit mod amusant jouable à 4. Vous contrôlerez une barque-taxi et devrez mener un maximum de clients à bon port, tout en empêchant vos adversaires de faire de même. A vous de récolter un maximum de points en choisissant le meilleur compromis vitesse/points pour chaque client, ceux ralentissant votre barque étant ceux qui donnent le plus de points.    Prometheus est un mod solo axé réflexion, qui se base sur un concept similaire à Cursor*10: vous devrez répéter plusieurs fois le même niveau, alors que vos séquences précédentes sont sauvegardées et rejouées. Très prise de tête.   C'est tout pour aujourd'hui. Si vous souhaitez découvrir plus de mods, je vous conseille de converger vers le sujet consacré à Unreal Tournament 3, sur notre forum.
Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## MoitiePlus

Me gourre-je ou c'était sur ce même jeu qu'il y avait eu une opération "week end gratuit" il y a quelques mois?

----------


## Guest14712

Alors là ouais mais nan quoi.  ::(:  Unreal Tournament 3 à 8€, Garry's Mod à 5€... Quelqu'un en veut à mon argent.  :tired:

----------


## abelthorne

> Alors là ouais mais nan quoi.  Unreal Tournament 3 à 8€, Garry's Mod à 5€... Quelqu'un en veut à mon argent.


Et Monkey Island Special Edition à 5 €.  ::): 

Pour info, j'ai dû relancer Steam après le préchargement d'UT3, sinon il persistait à m'afficher un bouton "Acheter" au lieu de "Lancer". À moins que ce soit un hasard (le week-end gratuit aurait commencé pile entre le moment où j'ai quitté Steam et celui où je l'ai relancé) ?

EDIT : euhhh, après le lancement, il me demande une clé CD, cette andouille... Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce foutoir ?

Ah ben il faut faire un clic droit sur le jeu dans Steam, "Afficher la clé CD", la noter quelque part et le lancer. C'est quand même assez mal foutu...

----------


## Jean Pale

Il te la montre au premier lancement normalement, sauf si t'as touché aux options.

----------


## Jahwel

Si vous ne voulez pas dépenser d'argent, l'épisode 1 de Monkey Island est téléchargeable gratuitement ce week end :

http://www.telltalegames.com/playlikeapirate

----------


## zabuza

> Alors là ouais mais nan quoi.  Unreal Tournament 3 à 8€, Garry's Mod à 5€... Quelqu'un en veut à mon argent.


A ce prix là faut avouer qu'on peut difficilement dire non ;o)

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Me gourre-je ou c'était sur ce même jeu qu'il y avait eu une opération "week end gratuit" il y a quelques mois?


Tu te gourres pas, c'était y'a pas si longtemps que ça en plus...

----------


## Ash_Crow

Il y en a même eu deux ou trois à quelques semaines d'intervalle, si je me souviens bien.

----------


## parazit

A ce prix là je vais me faire plaisir merci pour l'info :notepourcesoirlancezsteam:

----------


## Teocali

P*t**n mais m**d*, quoi ! Comment vous voulez que je boss dans ces conditions ?

Teocali, qui se dit que les journées devraient disposer de 72 heures... Minimum !

----------


## zwzsg

Comment dire a Steam que C: est plein et qu'il faut maintenant installer sur E:?

----------


## doobldoze

Si ca me dit:
"Serveur Saturé le téléchargement commencera quand l'offre ne sera plus valable" 

Je dois comprendre
"Veuillez payer, ou vous n'aurez rien"

----------


## Mark Havel

Tu dois comprendre que quoi tu fasses, tu vas passer juste les trois-quarts du week-end à le télécharger. Pour les huit euros que ça coute, je me le suis payé et je suis logé à la même enseigne que lorsque j'avais tenté de profiter du week-end gratuit il y a quelques semaines. Enfin, sporadiquement, il charge quand même des choses... Bref, Steam sous son jour le moins bien.

----------


## Akheris

8 € c'est très tentant.Y'a encore du monde dessus ?

----------


## XWolverine

> Tu dois comprendre que quoi tu fasses, tu vas passer juste les trois-quarts du week-end à le télécharger. Pour les huit euros que ça coute, je me le suis payé et je suis logé à la même enseigne que lorsque j'avais tenté de profiter du week-end gratuit il y a quelques semaines. Enfin, sporadiquement, il charge quand même des choses... Bref, Steam sous son jour le moins bien.


Question de connexion. Le précédent WE gratuit, je l'avais récupéré dans la soirée et j'ai eu tout le WE pour y jouer  :;): 
Quand ça veut, Steam, ça download super vite.

----------

